# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1 GB



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2011)

ZOTAC's GeForce GTX 560 uses reference clock speeds, but comes with a custom cooling solution by ZOTAC. The card is also one of the few that uses full-size HDMI and DisplayPort outputs and comes with a bundle of Assassin's Creed Hermand.

*Show full review*


----------

